# Cell-Phone Interference?????



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

OK, i was waiting to pick up my friend the other day, and i had my music down pretty quiet. My cell phone rang, and i noticed a small buzzing noise when i picked it up. The noise got louder every time i'd move closer to the speaker in the door. I've tested it, and i've determined that in fact the cell phone, when active, causes my front speakers to give this electric sounding buzz. What the heck is that???


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I think it just has to do with the waves from the cell phone interfering with the signal in the speaker. Ever have your cell phone sitting under your computer monitor when it rings?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

^^^all the time... you're lucky you don't get the rythmic beeping sound coming out of your whole system... if your cellphone is too close to your deck, that happens.


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

My Nextel does that all the time, too. Just part of life, I guess.


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

Thanks for the help guys. Guess i'll just have to drown out that buzzing noise from now on


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

You know what I think?

STFU AND DRIVE, DAMN IT!!!!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

97sentragxe said:


> *My Nextel does that all the time, too. . *


That's how I know it's going to ring cause it makes a sound through the radio first, it also does it to my tv and my computer


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Yeah, it did it for me too. I would get freaked out cause it would start buzzing. Then it'd ring and I put 2 and 2 together.


----------

